# Next plane to look for?



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got a bugger of an itch to get more hand planes and I'm not sure what would be a good investment for a relative newbie. I have 3 jack planes of varying quality (#5, Buck Bros 5 and a Winchester transitional) and a couple block planes (Stanley & BB) also of varying quality. I'm currently looking at rabbet planes and shoulder planes but that is more a product of what I've been doing than a defined need. I would love to get a LN low-angle jack or brass block plane but they are out of budget currently. At some point I also have a box of my grandfathers tools that are coming my direction, although I don't know exactly what is in it or when I'll be getting it. I know I specifically asked for the planes (as directed by my aunt) but the kids obviously have priority over me and I know a few of them wanted some planes. 

Thoughts? Advice? Go buy something else? 

Danke.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Given what you have a shoulder plane or a No 7 or 8 would be my suggestion... But I may do different types of projects than you. I say shoulder for for tennens and No 8 for edge jointing boards and flattening table tops... I couldn't live without em!:no:

So really I'd say both, but depending on your upcoming projects that may not even apply.

Good luck!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Used this Record 311 to VG effect today,can't remember when it wasn't here?Been that long.BW


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

In my opinion, the Lie-Nielsen Skewed block plane is a very nice and super versatile tool. It has a removable side plate and nicker so it can be used for rabbeting and other tasks where you need to butt the blade directly against an edge. It also has a removable fence to make cutting rabbets of a certain width very easy. And as well the skewed iron is great for tough to plane figured woods and other situations where tear-out is an issue. And as well, you can use it just like you would any other block plane, only it will usually cut a bit better due to the skewed iron. And since it is a bevel-up plane, you can keep a spare iron or two ground at different angles to adjust the angle of attack for end-grain, soft-woods, hard-woods and highly figured woods. Or, you can simply grind a small micro-bevel of a different angle to adjust the angle of attack as well.
Link to plane: http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1274

Another similar and very useful tool is the Rabbet Block Plane, which is a cross between a rabbet plane and a block plane, basically a block plane without sides and a nicker added for clean cut rabbets. It too is very handy for both standard block plane tasks as well as cleaning rabbets and other such tasks. While it's not quite as versatile as the Skewed Block Plane, it does cost a bit less, and is still a valuable tool.
Link: http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1269 

And should you decide you want to go big, I highly recommend the ECE Primus Jointer. It is a wooden jointer plane with blade adjustments like you would find on an iron plane. I have one (the Lignum-Vitae soled 24" version), and I never, ever want to be without it ever again! It's my favorite plane by far, is an absolute dream to use and tune, and is truly massive, making flattening very easy.
And while it may not be as versatile as the others mentioned above, it is priceless when flattening a large panel or jointing a long board.
Link: http://www.adriatools.com/ece/eceprimus.html#E701

Another jointer plane I will recommend is the Lie-Nielsen low-angle jointer. It is a bevel up plane, and such the angle of attack is easily adjusted by honing a new angle on the iron, or by swapping to a different iron. Very versatile and simple to use and adjust plane. I believe LN also offers a toothed blade.
Link: http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1248
Their other low-angle planes are excellent as well, especially the low-angle jack. 

Listed below are the basic planes I feel anyone who uses handplanes should have. They are in no real order, just what I feel is a good basic set to get you by. Some planes, like the LN Skewed Block Plane, can fill several slots with one tool.
1) #5 Jack
2) #4 Smoother 
3) #6 fore-plane or #7 or #8 Jointer (I fell the longer and wider the better, others may feel different. But you NEED a big plane)
4) Low-Angle Block Plane
5) Standard Block Plane
6) Rabbet plane
7) Mini Plane (one of the little block planes, even a low cost unit will do with some tuning)
8) SpokeShave (while not a "plane", they are similar and will save your butt at times)
There are others planes that are nice to have, but what I have listed above will get you by and cover most all your needs, and may be all the average woodworker will ever need in his lifetime.

Wayne


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd have my eyes peeled for the right deal on a 4, 4-1/2, 5-1/2, 6, 7, or 8. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Which one? ........all of them!


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I love being enabled. Thanks


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice summary Wayne. Thanks for the effort.

Greg


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*planes*

I've sold several stanley 60=1/2 low angle block planes, people like them for end grain. Stanley flat top side Bedrocks planes are popular too. You can check out planes on Ebay and at the flee market. I have several for sale but don't enough reply threads yet.


----------

